# Uber pilots program in California and Michigan that advances New Drivers up to $1,000



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*http://venturebeat.com/2016/04/06/u...chigan-to-advance-drivers-up-to-1000-in-cash/*


----------



## shauncostello (Apr 7, 2016)

Every week I have to fight with Uber for correct payment. Is this happening to everyone?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Piloting Payment Innovations: Advance Pay and Instant Pay*
*By Rachel Holt, Regional General Manager and Uber Public Policy*

_*Research* by the Federal Reserve has found that 47% of people in the U.S. would struggle to handle an unexpected bill costing $400 - with a third saying that they would be forced to borrow to pay. Oftentimes, people who face cash shortfalls have turned to payday loans at very high interest rates, or credit card debt._
_~~~
In the Advance Pay pilot, Clearbanc will offer eligible new drivers a cash advance of up to $1,000 with no interest. Participating drivers will receive some of the funds up front, and the remainder after they take their first trip.
--------------------------------------_
Since Advance Pay is not being offered to existing Drivers, it is clearly a carrot being dangled to lure people with financial hardship to get them to sign up to drive for Uber!


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

Wow they know they have railroaded drivers into poverty with fare cuts so now they have launched predatory lending. Got to love it. It figures they would target Michigan where rates are as low as 30 cents a mile.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

This is a really bad idea for most people. I went to Clearbanc's web site and looked up their Terms of Service. There are no transaction fees or interest but there is a $2/day service charge whenever you have a balance. That's the equivalent of a MINIMUM of 36.5% APR (a lot more as your balance decreases below $1000). 

Since it's for new drivers only, it sounds like Uber is going to sign up someone who is in a state of financial desperation and indenture them for at least as long as it takes to pay off the loan, perhaps years. In Detroit, with a $0.30/mile rate, Uber taking 25% and Clearbanc taking 50% of what's left, drivers are working for $0.1125/mile. At that rate, they will never pay off the loan.


----------



## Harley1 (Mar 13, 2016)

wait, why would i ever BORROW $1000 when i can KEEP a sign up bonus?? makes no sense. more uber trying to prey on ignorance of people....

i can't wait for people to find out they're paying fees up the butt with their bank card. so sad.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Yep ... Uber ... a wolf in sheep's clothing ... leading the sheep to slaughter.


----------



## Gilbert_Aus (Apr 10, 2016)

Wow just what we need to perpetuate the Uber poverty cycle.


----------



## Gilbert_Aus (Apr 10, 2016)

How is this company even running? Shouldn't Travis be in jail. This is an extremely sad development. Wow. Just wow...


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Would somebody PLEASE put these clowns out of business????????????????????????????


----------



## Gilbert_Aus (Apr 10, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Would somebody PLEASE put these clowns out of business????????????????????????????


They have gone too far. Predatory lending is the lowest act. I'm not suprised though coming from Uber.


----------



## Gilbert_Aus (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm actually very upset 
to live in a city where a company like Uber can just come in and manipulate the population like this.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Piloting Payment Innovations: Advance Pay and Instant Pay*
> *By Rachel Holt, Regional General Manager and Uber Public Policy*
> 
> _*Research* by the Federal Reserve has found that 47% of people in the U.S. would struggle to handle an unexpected bill costing $400 - with a third saying that they would be forced to borrow to pay. Oftentimes, people who face cash shortfalls have turned to payday loans at very high interest rates, or credit card debt._
> ...


Uber HOOK !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber HOOK !


Coming soon . . .

UBER TITLE LOANS !

ask at Uber company store.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Gilbert_Aus said:


> I'm actually very upset
> to live in a city where a company like Uber can just come in and manipulate the population like this.


Watch the below video City of Houston Mayor Press Conference. 
Explained it in simple words & with *No Holds Barred.* 
Watch & listen very keenly from *15 Minutes* onwards. In essence the whole video is very interesting. 






Now you will have a better understanding.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

U know, it's funny that that brings up cc debt because that's exactly what I thought of when I thought of uber and its ride sharing concept guised as a taxi really. I mean taxi guised as ride sharing.

Same frustration I felt with credit card and lending folks money instead of addressing the ever widening gap between the working class and the upper class (and let's not forget the "middle" class or as I'd like to fondly think of as, lower class in denial).

Uber won't work simply because there isn't an actual demographic that can substain uber even at what you consider bottom rock prices. 

And just like those folks refi-ing on refis of their refi-Ed home...it's gonna crash down if folks get used to riding uber on a regular basis, without the solid income to support this.

But the difference between the economic crash down of 07-08 to what uber is today, is bankers are a hellvalot better salesman then those techies at uber.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

It's brilliant. Other than competition with Lyft, Uber's number one problem is driver retention. If they loan drivers $1000, they've got them hooked. They're locked in, and will probably take another $1000 loan before the first one's paid off. A vicious cycle making drivers unable to quit.

Uber & Lyft prey on the poor.


----------



## lizf (Mar 13, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> It's brilliant. Other than competition with Lyft, Uber's number one problem is driver retention. If they loan drivers $1000, they've got them hooked. They're locked in, and will probably take another $1000 loan before the first one's paid off. A vicious cycle making drivers unable to quit.
> 
> Uber & Lyft prey on the poor.


why would you ever take a loan when you could just get a referral bonus? duh


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Gilbert_Aus said:


> How is this company even running.


Because of the 100's of 1000's of idiots that found their life long dream of being a self employed penny chaser. And Travis loves each and every one of them.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> It's brilliant.
> 
> Uber & Lyft prey on the poor.


And the ignorant.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Seen this ad on Facebook 











> Pay it back by driving


Reminds me of this (and I typically hate being this politically hyperbolic)
Makes me sick!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Fireguy50 said:


> Seen this ad on Facebook
> View attachment 39635
> 
> 
> ...


----------

